# Sundance/MajicTilt Trailer Ladder Ideas?



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Need to mount a ladder on my MajicTilt trailer to get in/out of my Sundance boat, but have not found anyhting suitable. 
It's a 20ft boat. I'm tired of too many near-miss falls, and 1 day I'm sure I'll bite it if I don't get a ladder in place soon. 
ANY IDEAS??? Just a simple ladder that's tall enough, or perhaps what a fabricated one might cost? Thanks.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/7932-any-ideas-trailer-boat-boarding-ladder.html


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Cap'n. None of the pics open, probably because the thread is older, but the storage box "step" is an idea. Still lookin.....but something to keep in mind.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I built portable steps on wheels similar to what they use @ Daybreak marina. It worked great. 
Basically, it was a set of steps like you see in trailer parks but with a set of wheels that sat in such a way that when the steps were tilted forward the wheels would touch the ground & raise the steps off the ground.

Sorry no pics


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I am wanting to add a permanent set of steps to my trailer for bow access, primarily for on and off load my boat. I usually access it from the stout fender wells when parked.
...So, I'm still looking for ideas. :whistling: 
Thanks.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

We do custom fabrication such as the ladder you are requesting. We really need to see photos posted here or even better, bring the boat and trailer by our shop.


----------



## My Therapy (Oct 23, 2007)

The built in ladder on the trailer of my Glacier Bay 202 allows easy on and off any time the boat is on the trailer. I realize that a cat has a wide bow which makes it easy to step on and off the boat from the ladder. You may wish to look for ideas on trailers made for cat's.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

My Therapy said:


> The built in ladder on the trailer of my Glacier Bay 202 allows easy on and off any time the boat is on the trailer. I realize that a cat has a wide bow which makes it easy to step on and off the boat from the ladder. You may wish to look for ideas on trailers made for cat's.


PM sent.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> I built portable steps on wheels similar to what they use @ Daybreak marina. It worked great.
> Basically, it was a set of steps like you see in trailer parks but with a set of wheels that sat in such a way that when the steps were tilted forward the wheels would touch the ground & raise the steps off the ground.
> 
> Sorry no pics



How bout building me one?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

OB One said:


> How bout building me one?


Sorry for the late reply OB1. I'm not allowed to use power tools anymore.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> I am wanting to add a permanent set of steps to my trailer for bow access, primarily for on and off load my boat. I usually access it from the stout fender wells when parked.
> ...So, I'm still looking for ideas. :whistling:
> Thanks.


Saw this in a Boatmaster ad


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks 1-loco. Looks like something that would work well. Will inquire.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I asked the guy that makes pier carts what he would charge but no joy yet


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW: Fish-n-Fur; I'm planning on building the same thing your looking for, to be able to launch the boat from the bow as well. What I plan on doing is have the aluminum ladder attach to the winch post by a bracket.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Pier cart guy said about $300 for a ladder like this


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

1-loco: I'll probably pass on that, but thanks.

Starlifter: that might be a viable (and practicle) solution, as long as it's very stable and doesn't look too bad. Post a pic when you're done if you don't mind, thanks.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur: what I plan on building for our trailer will be secure, and won't be gawdy. Because I know what you mean about not wanting projects looking like it was pulled out a monkey's butt!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlifter: gotta let you know that you really cracked me up. Had to explain to my wife why I was laughing so hard. 
You're "spot on" with your comment. Looking fwd to a picture of your project/masterpiece.  Might give me inspiration!
I'm still lookin' for a solution, have looked at a lot of websites in the process, but still not there yet.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to start building a ladder for our boat hopefully this month. To be honest with you the material to build a ladder should not be no more than $50-100 dollars tops because it doesn't have to be elaborate to be functional and strong. I'll let you know once I've got one built, and I'll let you know what it ended up costing material wise. Then if you'd want one built I'll
build you one for the cost of material, labor, and then pay the shipping to get
it to you. I'll also give you a copy of my current FL drivers license if you want due to you living out of my area, and we can take care of payment through PayPal. I'm saying this because I know there are crooks out there, and I hope to get more work through PFF, so I'm not going to screw anyone over which would ruin my name and business ethic.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

StarLifter: sounds like a winner. Will be standing by to see the finished product, and I'll let you know - thanks :thumbsup: . ...:whistling:


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Starlifter; Let me know when you get one built, as I'd like to see one too.
Thanks OB


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlifter, how's the progress coming along? Post some pics when you have em. :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

Fish-n-Fur:
How do you like the Sundance boat. I just bought a new SSV Sea Born
Sundance and am waiting for it to be built. Good luck on the ladder if I see anything I will let you know.
Tom


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom,
I think you'll be happy with your boat. I have the B20CCR w/ a 4 cyl 115HP Honda 4-stroke, and no problems or regrets to date (it's an '07). Really like the big front deck and 4-6inch draft to get skinny. Have done some fishing and scalloping/snorkeling. Wouldn't be without the bimini top either, just don't leave it up when running...ask me how I know.  I also added a rear ladder, side rails, a rear fishing seat, and two up front with the Minn Kota.
One thing I would highly recommend that I also did is to replace the short side guide rails on the trailer with 8 foot carpeted sections and an additional pair of metal mounting brackets for stability. You won't drive over the fender well, and the wind will NEVER beat you with that set-up. :thumbsup: I hope you enjoy your boat as I have mine.

ROGER on the bow access ladder, as the drop could be a real bummer, not to mention a broken bone or three. Not to mention my tender feelings too!  But, no kidding, really do need to get a bow access ladder, to prevent a very possible fall. Would appreciate a heads up if you see something that is highly functional and not too pricey - thanks in advance. Starlifter migh come up with something workable and feasible sometime too...just needs more time I guess...


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally got a design down on paper for a boat trailer ladder, and will be picking up some aluminum next time I'm in Pensacola if the sizes I need are in stock.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlifter said:


> I finally got a design down on paper for a boat trailer ladder, and will be picking up some aluminum next time I'm in Pensacola if the sizes I need are in stock.


Good to hear. Will be looking for some pics soon. Al metal should work real well with Al trailer. Guess you'll be using Al hardware as well.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlifter said:


> I finally got a design down on paper for a boat trailer ladder, and will be picking up some aluminum next time I'm in Pensacola if the sizes I need are in stock.


Starlifter, I see you've been busy with this: 

...bump; Any progress with the bow boat ladder, or is it now a no-go? 


I still haven't found much on the net or elsewhere. :help:

jp


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm about to build it within the week. I built that aluminum stand a few seasons ago when I just had a MIG Welder at the time.

With my TIG I have now, my capabilities are practically endless in the welding world for the types of metal I'm able to weld. You can even weld gold with one, it would be damn expensive. Finding gold filler wire would be a stretch, and would more than likely have to be made.

I'm building the standing using 1" round pipe and 1x2" rectangular tube for the steps. I'll be attaching to the trailer and winch post with stainless steel u-bolts. I would have started on it earlier, though a bone disease I am affected by has had me feeling drained the past couple weeks.

Nevertheless, I'll have it built very soon, especially being a safety issue for me climbing out of our boat off the trailer fenders near the guide posts. I'm safe as I possibly can be, though I don't want my luck to eventually run out.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Dave/Starlifter: you making any progress on fabricating that ladder? :confused1:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had a bunch of stuff come up, from family coming to visit that I didn't know was showing up, so soon; and my transom saver finally breaks I fab'ed out of steel about 1-1/2 years ago, so I've been working building one out of aluminum first, due to gotta give priority to it because our outboard's skeg runs really close to the ground without it; and these past few trips have been trailered on the outboards main hydraulic ram; which kinda makes me kringe from the stress that is placed on it with every vibration and bump going down the road.

Neverthelss, I haven't forgot about it. It's going to get built, and very soon. Just a little more patience, and I hope you will enjoy the work.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

btt...
Anyone else have ideas for a boat trailer ladder? I'd really like a safer way to access the winch when loading my boat, and entering the boat from the bow as well.
"Starlifter" musta been too busy over the past 6 months to attempt this, and I need to get a ladder in place before I take a serious fall.
Having trouble locating/making this.
Boat is a Sundance BBCR 20 foot skiff, on a majic-tilt trailer.
All ideas welcome and appreciated - thanks in advance.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...-boat-trailer-from-start-to-finish-(pic-heavy)

Here a link to pics of a ladder that might help give ya'll some ideas


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Post a pic of the area you want to mount the ladder. That may help.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally found what I've been searching for at:
http://dtsinnovations.com/ 

I got their "D-Step II Recreation" trailer mounted steps, and couldn't be happier. So want to share this in case someone else might need one, and to save them some time. 

Good Hunting/Fishing!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Solution*

I posted this under a different section just a few minutes ago for a solution to another member:

I am sure Eddie English can fab or get what you want. My wife's cousin got a step system at the T&W flea market that came off a pontoon boat setup. It has 2 or three steps and a rail to get up into the pontoon boat while on a trailer. He mounted it to his trailer for his skiff. Works great!

Eddie's site:

http://www.boatrailer.com/

another source for what I am talking about with a picture:

http://www.boattrailerservice.com/sh...nt-Ladder.html

I think the price was around $150, but more importantly, gives you an idea of the build. Just sharing another idea.

Cheers,

Bob


----------

